# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX  /transfer-hti-credits

## serviceway

MR Manole       -----------------   فتح نافدة لتحويل لوجات من بوكس ميت الى بوكس جديد--------- http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f550/transfer-hti-credits-old-new-hti-serial-only-here-1605782/index32.html

----------


## mohamed73

> Transfer HTI credits from old serial to a new serial will be done ONLY in this thread. 
> Post this details: *1. OLD HTI SERIAL = 
> 2. NEW HTI SERIAL = 
> 3. YOUR RESELLER FOR HTI CREDITS =*   *!!! ATTENTION !!!*
> If your registration email DO NOT match from OLD to NEW HTI serials, only
> your reseller can help you for this transfer.  
> BR,
> Manole 
> PS: ALL OTHER SPAM OR COMMENTS WILL BE CONSIDERED SPAM 
> AND SANCTIONS CAN BE TAKEN.

 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

